# OGL D&D critically fails its community...  EFF article...



## Nodoze (Today at 11:01 AM)

The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) says "D&D critically fails its community"...


Read the good article.

Like the Tweet & like the calls for investigations the AG & make some to your state AGs as well...

Like the Tweets calling for @Hasbro & @Wizards executives testify in public Congressional hearings.


----------



## Morrus (Today at 11:02 AM)

We've got a thread on this, so I'll close this one. 









						OGL - Electronic Freedom Foundation weighs in on the OGL!
					

They are a HEAVY HITTER. IANAL but the tl;dr appears to be: Hasbro can revoke OGL 1.0a, but also that publishers can write D&D compatible material without it but may get sued by Hasbro...




					www.enworld.org


----------

